# Replace bottom glass



## todortonchev (Jan 1, 2015)

My bottom cracked and I am considering replacing it. The tank is Aqueon 36 gallon which has bow front, so I am going to need someone to cut the glass.
Would someone be able to recommend a location near Burlington, ON?

Thank you in advance


----------

